# dvd climax



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I have purchused a used bachmann climax and i would like to get a dvd that shows how to do the maintaince for the engine,oiling greaseing and other maintance tips to keep the engine running in good order. Thanks for any help


----------



## darkdaniel100 (Dec 26, 2008)

The climax came with a VHS video tape ! Gonna be abit tricky to get a copy of it aswell ! Im hoping bachmann upload a copy of it to youtube at some point ! I have the vhs tape that came with my climax but have not even taken it out of the wrapping !


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

The last Bachmann engine I purchased, a two truck shay in 2008, came packaged without any schmetics or instructional tapes. I called Bachman and they sent me copies of both at no charge. They might have a copy of the Climax tape laying around you could offer to buy from them. call them up and give it a shot. Nothing to loose. 


big John


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Go ahead and flip that baby onto the back(proper support) Take a phillips and loosen the screws on the gear cover :attention the way you lift the covers off the way they go back on dont rotate them! Now check carefully the power pickups :the brass sleeves with the ball on the end touching the inside of the wheel make shure the contacts are not flat or burnt(a good indication that the pickups get hot and need to be replaced is the spot where the gear cover makes contact with the brass sleeves(melting/distortion) If this part is ok go ahead and lube the gears with lithium lube(white lube Automotive shop) also the axle needs some light oil and the contacts should be lubed with some Dielelectric graese! 

Manfred Diel


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I think i will give bachmann a call next week and see what happens. Thanks for the information.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Well i called bachmann and they are going to send me a vhs tape on the climax.Now i just have to wait for it to arrive.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The vhs tape and service book arrived today no charge. Great responce.


----------

